# Help with Baby's middle name



## Repre5entYHWH (Jun 17, 2010)

i wan't a cool middle name for my Boy who is due in November 

Caleb ______ Heeb 

so far i have for possibilities: 

Caleb Turretin Heeb 
Caleb Augustine Heeb
Caleb Jericho Heeb

any other suggestions you guys seem to have creative ones.


----------



## MarieP (Jun 17, 2010)

Caleb Jericho Heeb- I like it! It's hillbilly enough to be cool but not enough to be obnoxious!

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

Caleb Joshua Heeb
Caleb Martyn Heeb
Caleb Machen Heeb
Caleb Murray Heeb
Caleb Tertullian Heeb
Caleb Athanasius Heeb
Calen Irenaeus Heeb
Caleb Justin Heeb
Caleb Luther Heeb
Caleb Spurgeon Heeb
Caleb Ryle Heeb
Caleb Boston Heeb
Caleb Fisher Heeb


----------



## raekwon (Jun 17, 2010)

Danger.

(I'm not kidding.)


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 17, 2010)

...so he can swagger up and say "Danger is my middle name"?


----------



## raekwon (Jun 17, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> ...so he can swagger up and say "Danger is my middle name"?


 
Precisely.


----------



## christiana (Jun 18, 2010)

Caleb Ryle Heeb; I really like that one!


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, considering that Caleb means "dog", if I am not misled, you may want to consider in what way you want the boy to be dog-like. No, I'm not kidding.

Dogs have certain traits that in humans are very strong virtues, such as loyalty to their masters. That said, you may want to pick a middle name that carries the idea of loyalty or obedience to one's master. You could pick a name that actually means loyal or obedient (in Latin, Greek or Hebrew, say), or you could choose a person from history of Scripture that displayed that virtue.

Just a few thoughts.

Cheers,


----------



## Tripel (Jun 18, 2010)

Why not pick a family name?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 18, 2010)

Tripel said:


> Why not pick a family name?


 
That is a very good suggestion.

Our first has my mother's maiden name for her middle name.
Our second has one of my ancestresses from the 17th century as her namesake.
Our fourth has his middle name from my paternal grandfather.

Family names are rich with meaning!


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Jun 18, 2010)

let's just say... i don't like my options.


----------



## Grillsy (Jun 18, 2010)

Caleb Bronson Heeb.

Just throwing it out there because Death Wish 3 is on. Plus it is a cool name.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 18, 2010)

When I was expecting number four Caleb Michael was our choice for a boy. I really like how it flows. I also like Caleb Matthew.

Oops! You want cool! I guess I am just not there yet!


----------



## Tripel (Jun 18, 2010)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> let's just say... i don't like my options.


 
Oh, come on. If they're family names, they're good options. A while back I would have told you that I didn't have any good options in my family, but over time they have grown on me. We have lots of old testament names in my family tree. Moses, Asa, Israel, Peleg, etc. Those are all quality.

For the record, we didn't use any of those (couldn't convince my wife), but we ended up using family names for both of my children.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Jun 18, 2010)

like i told my wife, any name will grow on you... Cleatus Jackbomb Heeb... will probably grow on you....  hmmm not bad....


----------



## JennyG (Jun 18, 2010)

Is he your first? If so I have no suggestions to better everyone else's...
I really, really wanted to call my third child Tertius,( or actually as it turned out, Tertia), but her father wouldn't hear of it. I had to go with that, since I'd already exercised my right of veto over the worst name on _his_ list.


----------



## christiana (Jun 18, 2010)

For my second time I went to the hospital expecting 'little brother' but instead was surprised with twin little sisters! So totally stunned I had to scramble for a name for two girls and as a result they never did get middle names! This was way back before ultrasound of course when you didnt know anything at all about the baby until its arrival!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 18, 2010)

Eugene.

It has a great meaning. It sounds cool. It will open many doors for him.

Plus, he will belong to an elite club: Men with historically significant names that used to be fairly common that have woefully fallen to the side in the mad rush toward modernity and all of its insignificance.

I'm a card carrying member of that club along with most of the men in my family


----------



## Tripel (Jun 18, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Plus, he will belong to an elite club: Men with historically significant names that used to be fairly common that have woefully fallen to the side in the mad rush toward modernity and all of its insignificance.


 
That's funny.
We named my son after his great, great grandfather: Harry. I'm sure a lot people think we're crazy for giving him such an old man name. Oh well.


----------



## Andres (Jun 18, 2010)

Does a name really matter? I know people want to consider meaning but is that really going to make any difference? If I name my kid Heathen but raise him up in fear and admonition of the Lord, I am going to believe he will grow to be a godly man. If on the other hand I name him something uber Christian or spiritual, yet let him be a spoiled, selfish brat, he's probably going to be a trouble-maker. I say worry less about the name, and more about the responsiblity to be a godly parent. 
I'm sure people will argue that names mattered in the bible, but those names that God gave people HE gave them the name, so unless He does it, then it seems to not matter. I also personally don't get the naming your baby after some theologian. Just seems a bit overkill to introduce your boys - "meet Luther, Calvin, Owen, and Knox". We get it dude, you're reformed. 
Okay I'm done. You may now flame away and tell me I don't know what I'm talking about now.


----------



## raekwon (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm telling you, man -- *DANGER*. (I have some friends who gave their son this middle name, and it fits him perfectly. Not that he's always in danger, but he's just a fearless, passionate little boy.)


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm going to have to go with:

Caleb Knox Heeb 

OR

Caleb If-you-do-not-come-to-Christ-you-will-perish-in-hell Heeb (very puritan name...)


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 18, 2010)

Caleb Judas Heeb. There was a _good_ Apostle named Judas... people never name their kids after him though...


----------



## ValiantforTruth (Jun 18, 2010)

*Caleb _____*

My little munchkin (6 mos) is named Caleb Garrett Richards. Garrett is after my brother, who was after a great friend of my family who was my father's mentor on the session when he was ordained a ruling elder in the OPC as a young man. Gary Van Der Heide died when I was 7 or 8 years old.

Caleb is a great name. It is working well so far.


----------



## MamaArcher (Jun 18, 2010)

How about Boaz or Asher?? I love those!

Since we are on names.....

We have a boy's name picked out if this wee one is a boy but we have used most of the biblical girl names that we like.
Do you have any suggestions for a girl?

Lydia_____Anderson ??


----------



## JennyG (Jun 18, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Eugene.
> 
> It has a great meaning. It sounds cool. It will open many doors for him.


I have a brother-in-law called Eugene - it was a family name on my husband's side. I wouldn't go for it - he'd spend all his time having to explain whether he was pronounced You-JEAN or YOU-jean. Or sometimes even his own family would wrangle over which was correct. He would get called Huge for short (or something as near as makes no matter) - or Jean which would invite teasing...all of these things have befallen previous Eugenes. Finally, in some circles it is (like Theresa or Dominic or Benedict or Bernadette) a quite distinctively Catholic name 
Apologies if you meant that it was your own middle name, Lawrence! 

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




MamaArcher said:


> .
> Do you have any suggestions for a girl?
> 
> Lydia_____Anderson ??


How about Tamar or Talitha?
Or, how many of those wee ones are girls already- is it too late for Tertia??


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 18, 2010)

> Lydia_____Anderson ??



Damaris...my daughter is Leah Damaris. Damaris is a name from the book of Acts. She is only mentioned one time. Lydia Damaris sounds good too!


----------



## MamaArcher (Jun 18, 2010)

JennyG said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Or, how many of those wee ones are girls already-
> ...


----------



## JennyG (Jun 18, 2010)

MamaArcher said:


> We have 7 girls and 2 boys.


Too late!!
... Octavia??

Mindy is right, Damaris is very pretty. I t5hink I've read a sermon of Spurgeon's called "a woman named Damaris" in which he drew out all the beautiful implications of the little we're told about her


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jun 18, 2010)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> i wan't a cool middle name for my Boy who is due in November
> 
> Caleb ______ Heeb
> 
> ...


 
Caleb Eliezer Heed
Caleb Reeliah Heed


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Jun 18, 2010)

MamaArcher said:


> How about Boaz or Asher?? I love those!
> 
> Since we are on names.....
> 
> ...


 
Boaz is still an option for us.... 

Lydia Evangeline Anderson

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------

it will be my second kid (the first being a girl) 

as far as naming it after a theologian... it really doesn't matter to me if i do or not... but i prefer it to be something theological... i'm not going to name my kid hitler for obvious reasons.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 18, 2010)

Caleb Jeshurun sounds nice


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 18, 2010)

> Mindy is right, Damaris is very pretty. I t5hink I've read a sermon of Spurgeon's called "a woman named Damaris" in which he drew out all the beautiful implications of the little we're told about her



I would love to read that.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 18, 2010)

Mindaboo said:


> > Mindy is right, Damaris is very pretty. I t5hink I've read a sermon of Spurgeon's called "a woman named Damaris" in which he drew out all the beautiful implications of the little we're told about her
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to read that.


Hi Mindy - just looked it up. I read it in the collection titled "Classic Counsels",- see the bottom of this page.
I've only just discovered how to do a proper link like that. I've been waiting for an opportunity to do it!


----------



## Ruby (Jun 23, 2010)

Caleb Gideon Heeb
Great names but alas, Caleb means dog and I believe Gideon meabs stumpy hand?

Lydia Joy/ Hope/ Faith Anderson
Hi Kristine! Octavia would be very cool if it turns out to be daughter number eight! My daughters are Alethea (Truth) and Helen (Light) I love those names.

God gave names of signifigence to many bible characters. I think the meanings we give do matter.


----------



## captivewill (Jun 23, 2010)

Caleb Jeremiah Heeb !


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Jun 23, 2010)

captivewill said:


> Caleb Jeremiah Heeb !


 i like it!


----------



## christiana (Jun 23, 2010)

When my grandson Caleb was around 3 yrs old I asked him if he knew anything about his namesake Caleb in the bible.
His response was,'Yes Oma, be believed God'. He has a real special name to live up to and is now 17 and definitely appears to be a God honoring young man. I'm so thankful! His middle name is Michael. I think it has a real ring to it, Caleb Michael!!


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Jun 23, 2010)

christiana said:


> 'Yes Oma, be believed God'.


 
German aye?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 23, 2010)

JennyG said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene.
> ...


 
Yep, that's my middle name. It runs for generations in my family. My father actually is called by Eugene, thus I am called by Lawrence. NOT LARRY!! I taught more than one twit that my name was Lawrence when I was growing up. Actually, my nick name to some family members is Lawrie / Laurie. Something about my roots being from a hilly place that has lots of heather and hairy cows.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 24, 2010)

JAMES is nice....


----------



## Skyler (Jun 24, 2010)

Caleb Jonathan Heeb?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 25, 2010)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> i wan't a cool middle name for my Boy who is due in November
> 
> Caleb ______ Heeb
> 
> ...


Forget cool names. Use your own name as the child's middle name, as I did for my own son. 

AMR


----------



## MamaArcher (Jun 25, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks for the suggestions and after discussing w/ hubby we are not even going to go w/ Lydia for a girl. We have both a boy and girl name set now though, but it is a secret for now.


----------



## he beholds (Jun 25, 2010)

Caleb means faithful. What about a name about Christ? 
I like Caleb Ransom (one of my own sons' middle names), though I don't really want it to get popular...I know, no threat there! 
So his name could mean we have a faithful ransom.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 26, 2010)

Caleb -dog, faithful - same difference.

Remember who was only one of two from the original generation of the exodus to enter the Promised Land? Caleb. Nice name, that!

AMR


----------

